# O senhor/Você/tu



## dani_360

Cuando hablas con algún cliente, lo normal es hablarle "de usted", cuando hablo con un cliente en portugués, yo le hablo de "o senhor" sin embargo he notado que si dices "a senhora" hacia una mujer ésta se ofenden y entonces le hablo de _você_...


Ahora la pregunta del millón,  ¿En portugués hay tres niveles de respeto? yo sé que el _Tu_ casi no se oye, al menos en Brasil, sin embargo eso me hace dudar cuando le digo a alguien _você_, porque yo quiero decirle _usted_ pero tal vez ellos piensen que estoy siendo informal y vulgar.


¿Cuál es el equivalente a _usted_?

y ¿cómo dirigirse a una mujer respetuosamente sin que se sienta ofendida?


¡Gracias!


----------



## almufadado

Al principio de la conversación los hablas de "Senhor/Senhora" después sigues con "você" sea hombre o mujer. 

Con las mujeres, se tu es hombre, siempre "você".

Se ella es Portuguesa, después de tener más contacto con ella, esperas que sea ella a cambiar para "tu". Pero se ella es Brasileña quita la espera.


----------



## dani_360

almufadado said:


> Al principio de la conversación les hablas de "Senhor/Senhora" después sigues con "você" sea hombre o mujer.
> 
> Con las mujeres, si tu eres hombre, siempre de "você".
> 
> Si ella es portuguesa, después de tener más contacto con ella, esperas que sea ella la que cambie a "tu". Pero si ella es brasileña mejor no esperes nada.


 

Muito obrigado!!


----------



## Vanda

Opte sempre por_ o senhor, a senhora_ no início da conversa, depois de algum tempo pode mudar para você no caso das pessoas de 60 anos para baixo (porque é a geração que não gosta muito de ser chamada de senhor ou senhora) e continue chamando os mais idosos de senhor, que não tem erro. 

Algumas discussões do outro fórum: 

o senhor, a senhora, você, tu 

Também esta.


----------



## vf2000

Dani, no seu trabalho você sempre deve chamar as pessoas por *senhor *e *senhora*. 
A partir do momento em que  as mulheres reclamarem (e geralmente reclamam), só então você muda o tratamento.

É uma fase da conversa pela qual temos que passar. Pior será o contrário, se a pessoa se ofender pela ousadia de tratá-la por "você", mostrando falta de respeito. É raro, mas acontece, especialmente quando o cliete telefona para reclamar.

O que a Vanda falou é certo, mas reconheço que é difícil, por telefone, saber se a pessoa tem mais ou menos de 60.


----------



## ScarlettK

Concordo plenamente com o ultimo post!!! Creio que em qualquer língua que apresente essa distinção de pronomes de tratamente, terás o risco de soar um tanto inconveniente com a tua escolha linguistica. Mas não tem jeito hehe "o senhor" e "a senhora" ainda é a melhor opção no caso de dúvida. As pessoas podem até reclamar mas elas sabem muito bem que esse uso é uma medida de cautela extremamente necessária principalmente nos negócios. 

Obs. mas fora desse contexto, eu prefiro mesmo é o "tu"!!!! Sou brasileira mas onde moro, no sul, o uso do tu é super frequente, creio que ainda prevalece até sobre o "você".


----------



## almufadado

dani_360 said:


> Pero si ella es brasileña mejor no esperes nada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muito obrigado!!
Click to expand...


Gracias por su/tu corrección.

Agora corrijo eu o sentido para evitar más interpretações :  

"Pero si ella es brasileña seguro que no cambierá a "tu" e seguirá con "você". 

Cierto ?


----------



## dani_360

almufadado said:


> Gracias por su/tu corrección.
> 
> Agora corrijo eu o sentido para evitar más interpretações :
> 
> "Pero si ella es brasileña, seguro que no cambiará a "tu" y seguirá con "você".
> 
> Cierto ?


 
cierto


----------



## charoneke

Prezados,

Minha dúvida é referida ao grau de formalidade/informalidade no momento de me dirigir com respeito a uma pessoa determinada (possivelmente desconhecida).

Pergunta: usar "você" nesses cassos é desrespeitoso? Usar o senhor/a senhora e excessivamente formal?

exemplo: "Escrevo para lhe convidar a participar nesse projeto, já que meu sócio me comentou que *você *está muito interessada"

"... a *senhora *está muito interessada"

Há uma expressão média?

Obrigado


----------



## cmauricio

Bom dia

Para um texto FORMAL de página web, que será lido por portugueses e brasileiros, é melhor usar VOCÊ  ou  O SENHOR?

Abraços


----------



## Tomby

cmauricio said:


> Bom dia
> 
> Para um texto *FORMAL* de página web, que será lido por portugueses e brasileiros, é melhor usar VOCÊ ou O *SENHOR*?
> 
> Abraços


Si es un texto *formal* siempre se debe usar la forma de cortesía, o sea, *o senhor*/*a senhora*, independientemente si va dirigido para portugueses, brasileños o santotomenses.
TT.


----------



## vf2000

Tombatossals said:


> Si es un texto *formal* siempre se debe usar la forma de cortesía, o sea, *o senhor*/*a senhora*, independientemente si va dirigido para portugueses, brasileños o santotomenses.
> TT.


Tombatossals, você tem toda razão, mas para falar a verdade, eu nunca vi em uma página WEB alguém se dirigir a outro por "senhor/senhora".

Se for possível omitir o sujeito, usando apenas o verbo, eu recomendo. Ou então a terceira pessoa. EX: pedimos aos nossos clientes que... solicitamos aos (senhores?) participantes dessa enquete que...

Com uma amostra do texto talvez a gente possa ajudar de forma mais adequada.
AXÉ


----------



## okporip

vf2000 said:


> Se for possível omitir o sujeito, usando apenas o verbo, eu recomendo. Ou então a terceira pessoa.
> Com uma amostra do texto talvez a gente possa ajudar de forma mais adequada.
> AXÉ



Concordo totalmente! E o exemplo pedido estava lá no alto, no post de charoneke:

"Escrevo para lhe convidar a participar nesse projeto, já que meu sócio  me comentou que *você *está muito interessada"

Eu formularia assim:

"Escrevo para convidá-la a participar desse projeto, já que meu sócio comentou sobre seu grande interesse".

Nem sempre é fácil "fugir" da escolha entre você ou o(a) senhor(a), e alguma estranheza ou ambiguidade pode resultar presente no texto. Mas confesso que eu mesmo, na dúvida, prefiro muitas vezes a fuga.


----------



## cmauricio

Muito Obrigado!!!


----------



## Lorena993

Eu tenho 27 anos. Outro dia estive em um estabelecimento e o rapaz que me atendeu me chamou de 'senhora', mas parece que se assustou e logo trocou por você mesmo sem eu dizer nada. Todos os meus alunos me tratam por você que é o informal, mas às professoras mais velhas eles chamam de senhora. Acho que realmente a forma de tratamento 'senhor', 'senhora' está caindo em desuso. Na minha infância, qualquer pessoa que fosse mais velha devia ser chamada de senhor/senhora.


----------



## Parampal Kaur

Hola a todos. Necesito ayuda con estas palabras. Consulté con una nativa brasilera y me dijo esto:
senhor/senhora: usted

você: vos (Río de la Plata)

Tu es poético, no se usa en Brasil en el lenguaje oral, sólo en el sur de Brasil. 

Lo que estoy escribiendo podría denominarse "poesía".... Y releyendo un poco de Pessoa, encontré que él usa bastante el "tu"...
Por lo tanto, si no estoy apuntando a un público sólo brasilero, supongo que se admitiría el uso del "tu" naturalmente.

¿Qué piensan?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## fada cinza

É uma opção muito aceita na linguagem poética e que diz respeito ao estilo e sentido do texto. Se você está optando pela variedade europeia provavelmente "tu" seria a melhor escolha. 

Se optar por mesclar uma variedade brasileira com outras, isto poderia gerar sentidos diversos. Quanto ao que diz respeito a falantes nativos de português do Brasil, optar pelo uso da segunda pessoa poderia indicar uma "europeização" ou referências a autores e estilos portugueses, por exemplo, paródias, referência a um português brasileiro mais antigo ou mais formal ou opção por variedades de regiões brasileiras onde se usam "tu", como por exemplo alguns estados nordestinos que usam o pronome em segunda pessoa (tu) com uma conjugação do verbo em terceira pessoa (você) ou referência ao sul do Brasil também. Só não saberia te dizer os efeitos que isto teria falantes nativos de português europeu ou africano.

Como um falante não nativo creio que os efeitos desta mistura seriam minimizados e predominaria a questão do foco em vários públicos, mas tudo depende de como será feito e do resultado pretendido.


----------



## More od Solzi

Parampal Kaur said:


> Hola a todos. Necesito ayuda con estas palabras. Consulté con una nativa brasilera y me dijo esto:
> senhor/senhora: usted
> 
> você: vos (Río de la Plata)
> 
> Tu es poético, no se usa en Brasil en el lenguaje oral, sólo en el sur de Brasil.
> 
> Lo que estoy escribiendo podría denominarse "poesía".... Y releyendo un poco de Pessoa, encontré que él usa bastante el "tu"...
> Por lo tanto, si no estoy apuntando a un público sólo brasilero, supongo que se admitiría el uso del "tu" naturalmente.
> 
> ¿Qué piensan?
> 
> Muchas gracias.


Pessoa es portugués por esto usa el tú.

Tú puede sonar vulgar en muchas partes del Brasil porque lo usan marginales de la ciudad de Rio (incluso en su música _funk _de baja calidad).

uso clásico> _ o que sonhares, preocupaste-te demais, se te preocupares demais..._
uso carioca>_ o que tu sonhar, tu se preocupou demais, se tu se preocupar demais..._
uso del Sur> _o que tu sonhar, tu te preocupou demais, se tu te preocupar demais..._


----------



## Imuhar

Parampal Kaur said:


> Hola a todos. Necesito ayuda con estas palabras. Consulté con una nativa brasilera y me dijo esto:
> senhor/senhora: usted
> 
> você: vos (Río de la Plata)
> 
> Tu es poético, no se usa en Brasil en el lenguaje oral, sólo en el sur de Brasil.
> 
> Lo que estoy escribiendo podría denominarse "poesía".... Y releyendo un poco de Pessoa, encontré que él usa bastante el "tu"...
> Por lo tanto, si no estoy apuntando a un público sólo brasilero, supongo que se admitiría el uso del "tu" naturalmente.
> 
> ¿Qué piensan?
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Estoy de acuerdo en parte con lo que dice fada, todo depende del tipo de material y del publico a quien quieres dirigir tus escritos, si es en Brasil y de forma coloquial lo mejor es utilizar (você [informal]) ya que es la forma oral más usada por brasileros y se conjuga en la 3era persona singular al igual que (o senhor - a senhora [formal]), ahora, (tu) solo lo utiliza una minoría y en algunas regiones. Te recomiendo tener cuidado con lo que también comento fada, que es verdad, sobre personas que utilizan (tu) y conjugan *incorrectamente *en la 3ra. persona, este es un error gramatical que comenten algunos y que lamentablemente ya esta siendo aceptado por muchos, no solo cariocas, "nordestinos" o sureños lo hablan, también lo he oído en São Paulo, Minas Gerais y   esto para nosotros aprendices de portugués es un riesgo.


----------



## Parampal Kaur

¡Mil gracias a todos! Tendré que ponerme a pensar concienzudamente... Pero creo que sería conveniente utilizar el voce y no quedar como una ridícula que se cree "poeta" y encima vulgar... ¡Qué horror! jeje. Igual había conjugado bien el tu como 2º persona... Pero me parece que ganará el voce simple y sencillo.

¡Gracias otra vez por tomarse todas estas molestias! XOXO


----------



## Imuhar

More od Solzi said:


> Tú puede sonar vulgar en muchas partes del Brasil porque lo usan marginales de la ciudad de Rio (incluso en su música _funk _de baja calidad).



Vulgar como tal no sería la palabra, más bien sería considerada ya como argot entre los de "clase alta"... hoy en día se escucha hasta profesionales en la avenida Paulista hablando así: ... tu foi no jogo ontem?

Saludos


----------



## Alandria

More od Solzi said:


> Pessoa es portugués por esto usa el tú.
> 
> Tú puede sonar vulgar en muchas partes del Brasil porque lo usan marginales de la ciudad de Rio (incluso en su música _funk _de baja calidad).
> 
> uso clásico> _ o que sonhares, preocupaste-te demais, se te preocupares demais..._
> uso carioca>_ o que tu sonhar, tu se preocupou demais, se tu se preocupar demais..._
> uso del Sur> _o que tu sonhar, tu te preocupou demais, se tu te preocupar demais..._



Não gosto muito do uso do Tu, acho que já ficou muito normal usar o "você" mesclado com "te" em MG, SP, ES, MS, MT, GO e BA* (Salvador e recôncavo).
Muito bom te ver rapaz! Vulgo Kurumin, Istriano, Aprendiendo Argento e adora MORE od SOLZI!


----------



## Parampal Kaur

Bien, por votación popular va el voce (no encuentro e maldito sonbrerito).
De nuevo, muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Tinatano

Buenas tardes!

En Brasil se usa “Tu” y “Você” en situaciones informales. 

El uso de “você” es la forma más común, a excepción para personas mayores o en situaciones formales, para superiores o autoridades (en este caso se utiliza “senhor” y “senhora”).

“Tu”, que no lleva tilde en português, es muy utilizado en el Norte y Sur. Ej.: “Tu falas”, “Tu és”. También, en algunas regiones del estado de “São Paulo”, “Santa Catarina” (“Vale do Itajaí”) y en “Rio de Janeiro”, en las comunidades “cariocas”, es normal el uso de “tu”.

Incluso en prácticamente todo el “Nordeste” (Noreste) de Brasil, el tratamiento por “tu” es más común, con el mismo significado que tendría para “você”.

Gracias.


----------



## Etur

Ola,
Aquí en Brasil, emplea el  "TU"  y  el  "VOCÊ"  en situaciones informales. "TU", en portugués,  no tiene tilde y "VOCÊ", pronombre de tratamiento, ganó estado de pronombre personal. El uso de "VOCÊ"  es la forma más común.

Para las personas mayores, situaciones formales, tratamiento con superiores o autoridades se utiliza la forma: señor y señora. Estos están práctimaente em desuso.

"TU" es más utilizado en las regiones Norte y Sur,  su uso es más común en el "Nordeste Brasileiro".  También se usa en algunas regiones del "Estado de São Paulo" y en el 
"Estado de Santa Catarina", también se usa'. 
Ejemplo de uso: "tu falas", "tu és", "tu fostes". En "Santa Catarina, Vale do Itajaí", usa "Tu fosse". 

El "TU" tiene el mismo significado que "VOCÊ", la diferencia está en el uso regional por lo tanto.

Gracias.


----------



## Alandria

Devo lembrar que SOMENTE no interior do Rio Grande do Sul, Santa Catarina, Pará e Maranhão o "tu" ainda é conjugado de maneira correta como em Portugal.


----------

